# This is really, really good!!



## creature (Sep 18, 2016)

*ICC: Environmental destruction is a crime against humanity;*
_*Shift in thought: The International Criminal Court is moving toward investigating a broader range of war crimes*_

http://www.csmonitor.com/Environmen...ental-destruction-is-a-crime-against-humanity

about fucking time...

thank you!


----------



## creature (Sep 18, 2016)

Additionally, even if not charged, but only required to testify, this means it might be *legal* to hunt some of these fuckers down.. not even bounty hunting, but def taking custody, if an international (by treaty) subpoena or warrant has been issued..

i hope the fuckers who are proposing this are wolves, & not fucking chihuahuas..

i, personaly... personally, personally, personally, would be down to enforce, if covered by reasonable umbrella of law.

i can't wait to see the first US domestic corporate fuck they say the bite needs to be on..

hell.. the article states _ "The move reflects a broadening perspective on what constitutes a war crime, as seen in recent prosecutions for cultural devastation and coral reef destruction."_

So.. if that means by the ICC, i sure as hell haven't read anything, but good..
if it means the ICC is invoking precedent from other international criminal & civil prosecutions, that's super cool, too.. this could remove a lot of "plausible deniability", "outside the scope of applicable regulation", and "whatever the fuck lies we can say to do what the fuck we want, & walk away from it with as much fucking profit we were able to get" bullshit..

these ICC fuckers better be carefull.. they may actually start to give me a little bit of hope..


----------

